# Native Access : Blocks Base and Blocks Primes. What are these products ?



## ratherbirds (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi,
Today, i found 2 news products to install in my NI Native Access console : Blocks Base and Blocks Primes.
What is that ?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 14, 2019)

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/synths/reaktor-6/blocks/


----------



## ratherbirds (Apr 14, 2019)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/synths/reaktor-6/blocks/


Hi Ned, thank you for your answer.
I already had block components for Reaktor. So I imagine that these are new. But no more info?


----------



## DivingInSpace (Apr 14, 2019)

ratherbirds said:


> Hi Ned, thank you for your answer.
> I already had block components for Reaktor. So I imagine that these are new. But no more info?


It seems to be the blocks re-package into two new catagories. I could imagine that this is to make them work with the new (routing?) system that was just released, as my user blocks doesn't seem to work with it.


----------



## ghobii (Apr 14, 2019)

Install those if you want to use the new front panel patching that was just added to Reaktor. Only factory blocks, and this set from Unfiltered Audio(which I just bought) will work. https://www.unfilteredaudio.com/collections/reaktor/products/euro-reakt


----------



## sostenuto (May 8, 2019)

HELP PLZ ! Native Access today shows FREE PACK 'Not installed'. When trying to 'ADD LIBRARY' NA asks for Free Pack location. No thing tried so far is accepted as valid Path.


----------

